# Emerald Coast Redfish Club 2013 Tournament Schedule



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like it will be a great year!! We're looking for a bigger year this year. The IFA has cut our area out of their schedule for 2013..

Date/Location---Mar 9/Panama City---Apr 27-28/Hopedale, LA---May 11/Destin---Jun 8/Panama City---Jul 13/Navarre---Aug 17/Destin---Sep 28/Panama City---Oct 19/Pensacola---Nov 2-3Championship/ Location TBD

Check out our website at www.theredfishclub.com for more info!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Kayak division?


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Look forward to fishing this year!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting/sharing.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome club and an amazing group of Anglers. Dawna and I fished this club for a few years and enjoyed every event. If you are looking for a friendly/competitive redfish series that doesn't cost a fortune to fish..... this is the one for you.

I hope to fish one or two this season as well if booking will allow it!


----------

